# Milan Channel: Benedetta Radaelli nuovo direttore. E Suma...



## admin (24 Giugno 2016)

Luca Serafini annuncia che Milan Channel cambierà completamente. Nuovo direttore, via Suma (che non lascerà il Milan ma ricoprirà altri incarichi) e dentro Benedetta Radaelli, ex giornalista di Mediaset (Serafini non fa il nome, ma ormai è praticamente ufficiale NDR).


----------



## mefisto94 (24 Giugno 2016)

Upgrade.


----------



## Ciachi (24 Giugno 2016)

Souma ricoverato!!!


----------



## pisolo22 (24 Giugno 2016)

Per la Radaelli mi sa che è un ritorno... curioso di sapere chi è sarà il nuovo direttore....


----------



## Aragorn (24 Giugno 2016)

Bella gnocca


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (24 Giugno 2016)

comunque qualcosa sta cambiando...zero teatrini per un acquisto (non succedeva da milleni)...zero notizie certe sulla cessione (a differenza delle patetiche scenate con Bee)....Galliani che non rilascia manco una dichiarazione....ora Suma fuori dalle balle....speriamo si continui...


----------



## BossKilla7 (24 Giugno 2016)

Godo


----------



## Superdinho80 (24 Giugno 2016)

cioè, che significa tutto questo?


----------



## pennyhill (24 Giugno 2016)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> comunque qualcosa sta cambiando...zero teatrini per un acquisto (non succedeva da milleni)...zero notizie certe sulla cessione (a differenza delle patetiche scenate con Bee)....Galliani che non rilascia manco una dichiarazione....ora Suma fuori dalle balle....speriamo si continui...



Quoto quasi tutto. Comunque già lo scorso anno Bacca e Adriano a inizio luglio erano due nuovi giocatori del Milan, in tempi relativamente brevi, senza tirarla per le lunghe. Nelle stagioni precedenti, tolti i parametri zero prima di agosto non succedeva praticamente nulla.


----------



## Fedeshi (24 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Luca Serafini annuncia che Milan Channel cambierà completamente. Nuovo direttore, via Suma (che non lascerà il Milan ma ricoprirà altri incarichi) e dentro Benedetta Radaelli, ex giornalista di Mediaset (Serafini non fa il nome, ma ormai è praticamente ufficiale NDR).



Qualcosa sta cambiando.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (24 Giugno 2016)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Quoto quasi tutto. Comunque già lo scorso anno Bacca e Adriano a inizio luglio erano due nuovi giocatori del Milan, in tempi relativamente brevi, senza tirarla per le lunghe. Nelle stagioni precedenti, tolti i parametri zero prima di agosto non succedeva praticamente nulla.



si però l'anno scorso era partito con lucas e la doyen e gli """"""""obiettivi"""""""" erano Ibra Kondogbia e Martinez....tutti ovviamente falliti...se non prendeva qualcuno in tempi brevi gli sparavano a vista al condor...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Giugno 2016)

Godo. Suma verme. 
Secondo me la cacciata di Sooma è un segnale positivo. Possibile che questo sia un rinnovamento voluto dai cinesi? Per questo Suma abbaiava rumorosamente all'emersione della trattativa coi cinesi, perché sapeva che avrebbe perso la poltrona. 
Speriamo che anche il cagnolino Fedele e Franco agli Ordini, in un modo o nell'altro, facciano una brutta fine.


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Giugno 2016)

Godo , via via si deve ripartire da zero .


----------



## Louis Gara (24 Giugno 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Godo. Suma verme.
> Secondo me la cacciata di Sooma è un segnale positivo. Possibile che questo sia un rinnovamento voluto dai cinesi? Per questo Suma abbaiava rumorosamente all'emersione della trattativa coi cinesi, perché sapeva che avrebbe perso la poltrona.
> Speriamo che anche il cagnolino Fedele e Franco agli Ordini, in un modo o nell'altro, facciano una brutta fine.



C'è Barbara Berlusconi dietro


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> C'è Barbara Berlusconi dietro


E a che pro? Il contentino per la bambolina che non conta un 'azzo?


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (24 Giugno 2016)

hahaha via Suma!


----------



## pennyhill (24 Giugno 2016)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> si però l'anno scorso era partito con lucas e la doyen e gli """"""""obiettivi"""""""" erano Ibra Kondogbia e Martinez....tutti ovviamente falliti...se non prendeva qualcuno in tempi brevi gli sparavano a vista al condor...



Dimenticavo Bertolacci. Comunque non successe nulla (sul mercato e a Galliani  ) dopo le cessioni di Ibra e Thiago.

La Radaelli la ricorda a Milan Channel secoli fa, era una bella fibra , poi non l'ho più seguita.


----------



## Louis Gara (24 Giugno 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> E a che pro? Il contentino per la bambolina che non conta un 'azzo?



Era uscita la notizia già un po' di tempo fa, prima che Barbara Berlusconi andava a occuparsi di Milan Channel, poi che aveva deciso di rivoluzionare il canale. Vuole portarlo dentro Casa Milan (il suo progetto), nell'ambito delle iniziative marketing e social media


----------



## pennyhill (24 Giugno 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Godo. Suma verme.
> Secondo me la cacciata di Sooma è un segnale positivo. Possibile che questo sia un rinnovamento voluto dai cinesi? Per questo Suma abbaiava rumorosamente all'emersione della trattativa coi cinesi, perché sapeva che avrebbe perso la poltrona.
> Speriamo che anche il cagnolino Fedele e Franco agli Ordini, in un modo o nell'altro, facciano una brutta fine.



Non credo. Tanto per dirne una, proprio oggi la giuve ha annunciato nuovo direttore (Zuliani) e novità importanti per il canale tematico.


----------



## Milanista 87 (24 Giugno 2016)

Aspettiamo l'ufficialità
Per me c'è dietro Barbara , vediamo se riesce a farne una giusta dopo la disfatta sullo stadio 
Suma avrà tutto il tempo per tifare contro il Sassuolo in El


----------



## Black (24 Giugno 2016)

va bene chiunque, basta che se ne vada Suma. Dei lecchini berlusconiani è sicuramente il peggiore è più odioso. Peccato che sembra che non lasci il Milan. Ma che incarichi gli daranno? pulire i cessi a Milanello?


----------



## martinmilan (24 Giugno 2016)

Non basta...se vogliono che mi abboni devono far sparire Suma completamente.E'una vipera di galliani e destabilizza l'ambiente..


----------



## DannySa (24 Giugno 2016)

Tutto troppo bello, meno serpi dietro al Milan.


----------



## malos (24 Giugno 2016)

Er piscio la sa lunghissima, ci ha dato la notizia 4 giorni fa


----------



## Gekyn (24 Giugno 2016)

malos ha scritto:


> Er piscio la sa lunghissima, ci ha dato la notizia 4 giorni fa



@Er Piscio si bomba la Radaelli


----------



## Albijol (24 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Luca Serafini annuncia che Milan Channel cambierà completamente. Nuovo direttore, via Suma (che non lascerà il Milan ma ricoprirà altri incarichi) e dentro Benedetta Radaelli, ex giornalista di Mediaset (Serafini non fa il nome, ma ormai è praticamente ufficiale NDR).



Godooooo, e se dovesse tornare Buffa quasi quasi mi abbono


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (24 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Luca Serafini annuncia che Milan Channel cambierà completamente. Nuovo direttore, via Suma (che non lascerà il Milan ma ricoprirà altri incarichi) e dentro Benedetta Radaelli, ex giornalista di Mediaset (Serafini non fa il nome, ma ormai è praticamente ufficiale NDR).



Non sarei così sicuro che la Radelli sia la nuova direttrice... che torni a MC è sicuro ma è da vedere in che ruolo. 

Speriamo di non finire dalla padella nella brace.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Era uscita la notizia già un po' di tempo fa, prima che Barbara Berlusconi andava a occuparsi di Milan Channel, poi che aveva deciso di rivoluzionare il canale. Vuole portarlo dentro Casa Milan (il suo progetto), nell'ambito delle iniziative marketing e social media





pennyhill ha scritto:


> Non credo. Tanto per dirne una, proprio oggi la giuve ha annunciato nuovo direttore (Zuliani) e novità importanti per il canale tematico.


Capito.


----------



## pazzomania (24 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Non sarei così sicuro che la Radelli sia la nuova direttrice... che torni a MC è sicuro ma è da vedere in che ruolo.
> 
> Speriamo di non finire dalla padella nella brace.



Re, piazza un bel chissene 

MilanChannel è e sarà sempre una tv di parte. Come è normale che sia.

Che ci importa chi conduce/comanda?

Mai si scaglieranno contro i padroni.. nemmeno io lo farei...


----------



## martinmilan (24 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Non sarei così sicuro che la Radelli sia la nuova direttrice... che torni a MC è sicuro ma è da vedere in che ruolo.
> 
> Speriamo di non finire dalla padella nella brace.


Impossibile sia la direttrice...non ne ha le capacità a mio avviso è troppo timida e forse poco milanologa..
Nella brace col sumar comunque ci siamo già...e gli odori della sua carne che abbrustolisce non sono di certo piacevoli..


----------



## martinmilan (24 Giugno 2016)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Re, piazza un bel chissene
> 
> MilanChannel è e sarà sempre una tv di parte. Come è normale che sia.
> 
> ...



Un conto è essere di parte,un altro è cercare continuamente di manipolare il pensiero dei tifosi...la colpa è di Seedorf(cit.)


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (24 Giugno 2016)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Re, piazza un bel chissene
> 
> MilanChannel è e sarà sempre una tv di parte. Come è normale che sia.
> 
> ...





martinmilan ha scritto:


> Impossibile sia la direttrice...non ne ha le capacità a mio avviso è troppo timida e forse poco milanologa..
> Nella brace col sumar comunque ci siamo già...e gli odori della sua carne che abbrustolisce non sono di certo piacevoli..



ehehehe... concordo con voi. Ma vedere un altro lecchino al suo posto mi darebbe fastidio. Va bene essere di parte ma ci sono modi e modi. Speriamo che il suo successore (che Serafini conosce già e che deduco sia un uomo), sia di altra pasta.


----------



## martinmilan (24 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> ehehehe... concordo con voi. Ma vedere un altro lecchino al suo posto mi darebbe fastidio. Va bene essere di parte ma ci sono modi e modi. Speriamo che il suo successore (*che Serafini conosce già e che deduco sia un uomo*), sia di altra pasta.


il fatto che sia un uomo(inteso come essere umano) è già un grosso passo in avanti...dobbiamo essere felici per questo


----------



## admin (24 Giugno 2016)

Serafini qualche giorno fa ha fatto gli auguri alla stessa Radaelli.

E vi pare che una persona lasci Mediaset per riprendersi il proprio posto da "leggi sms" a Milan Channel?


----------



## Jino (24 Giugno 2016)

Era decisamente ora di dare una boccata di aria fresca alla faccenda.


----------



## wfiesso (24 Giugno 2016)

via lo zerbino Suma finalmente


----------



## Louis Gara (24 Giugno 2016)

*Secondo Serafini il nuovo canale dovrebbe chiamarsai "Milan TV"*


----------



## Aron (24 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Secondo Serafini il nuovo canale dovrebbe chiamarsai "Milan TV"*



Credo proprio di sì.


----------



## DannySa (24 Giugno 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> via lo zerbino Suma finalmente



Ditemi che è ufficiale, non sto seguendo nulla ma spero sia stato fatto fuori come volto di Milan channel.
Una donna che parla di calcio generalmente lo fa con buon senso, senza viperismi, falsità e Sumarate.
Come avevo già detto diverse volte ci sarebbe stato Claudio lì, se lo sarebbe meritato tutto.


----------



## Sand (24 Giugno 2016)

Black ha scritto:


> pulire i cessi a Milanello?



Dovrebbe autoscaricarsi tipo trainspotting.


----------



## DannySa (24 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> ehehehe... concordo con voi. Ma vedere un altro lecchino al suo posto mi darebbe fastidio. Va bene essere di parte ma ci sono modi e modi. Speriamo che il suo successore (che Serafini conosce già e che deduco sia un uomo), sia di altra pasta.



La Radaelli allora sarà probabilmente la spalla.


----------



## Sand (24 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Serafini qualche giorno fa ha fatto gli auguri alla stessa Radaelli.
> 
> E vi pare che una persona lasci Mediaset per riprendersi il proprio posto da "leggi sms" a Milan Channel?



Fra le lettrici di sms ricordate Marysthell Polanco?
Suma non sapeva come giustificare i 2500 euro settimanali che la Polanco incassava.
Scrisse un post, dove diceva che aveva sostenuto un provino ma, e qui ci credo, non veniva pagata dal canale.
Ahahahahahahah


----------



## kolao95 (24 Giugno 2016)

Sand ha scritto:


> Fra le lettrici di sms ricordate Marysthell Polanco?
> Suma non sapeva come giustificare i 2500 euro settimanali che la Polanco incassava.
> Scrisse un post, dove diceva che aveva sostenuto un provino ma, e qui ci credo, non veniva pagata dal canale.
> Ahahahahahahah



È una delle famose olgettine.


----------



## wfiesso (24 Giugno 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Ditemi che è ufficiale, non sto seguendo nulla ma spero sia stato fatto fuori come volto di Milan channel.
> Una donna che parla di calcio generalmente lo fa con buon senso, senza viperismi, falsità e Sumarate.
> Come avevo già detto diverse volte ci sarebbe stato Claudio lì, se lo sarebbe meritato tutto.



Non so se é ufficiale, fatto sta che dovrebbe rimanere in redazione, ma con altri compiti, di certo le "sumate" non le vedremo più. La Radaelli non la conosco molto, non so come lavora, però dubito sia peggio del lacchè con gli occhiali... ad ogni modo milanisti che odiano milan Channel la dovrebbe dire lunga su cosa sia quel viscido


----------

